# Omeprazole.....?



## Jack Straw (Aug 27, 2013)

I have been on Omeprazole now for quite a few years for Acid Reflux. I have been reading articles about the side effects, mainly how it prevents the absorption of B12. I would like to try to stop taking Omeprazole, but it isn't easy. Has anyone used any herbal treatments or tried something else? I can't get over the number of people I know who are on it!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 27, 2013)

I take Prilosec OTC (which has that in it), and it helps.with the heartburn but I don't like taking it........
I usually only need one every 3-5 days, if you give up wheat products, I'm betting that will help curb lot of your heartburn.....
Gluten intolerance is running rampant nowadays, thanks to the crap they are putting in our foods (GMO's and preservatives and such.....)


----------



## jharkin (Aug 27, 2013)

I dont blame you for not wanting to be on them long term... How bad is your reflux?

I get occasional bouts of it, but its not all the time. When I do get it, I get it really bad, like a stabbing pain, but its not that often. Usually for me its either stress triggered, or certain food combos.  for example I know if I eat a huge meal pepperoni pizza, red wine and then have chocolate based dessert that will do it.

For those flare ups I keep Pepcid AC around (the kind that has pepcid + tums) and just take as needed.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 27, 2013)

Pepcid is a good substitute. One can also use a wintergreen or mint Tums or something similar.

For sure you need to get this under control even if it involves medication. The alternative is not good and it came close to killing me. I now have only 25% of my stomach left....


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 27, 2013)

jharkin said:


> I know if I eat a huge meal pepperoni pizza, red wine and then have chocolate based dessert that will do it.


 
All of the high histamine bell ringers. Not an evangelist but after 18 years of being told the symptoms were Irritable Bowel Syndrome and GERD I finally discovered that it  histamine intolerance on my own. In 2009 a Diamine Oxidase supplement got approved. I found all of this in 2011 and found the answer. No more chest pains, gut pain or reflux. For around $35 a month.

Not everybody's answer but sure is mine. Fire up Google.


----------



## spirilis (Aug 27, 2013)

Just tossing in 2 cents, I was on omeprazole for 6 years in my 20's and could never kick it.  What finally did it was trying Atkins - cutting out all carbs I was able to stop it cold turkey with no perceivable side effects.  What ended up bringing back the indigestion, though, was cheating on my diet with WHEAT.  Rice was ok, corn too, but once I had bread or pizza or whatnot, that ache began.  Stayed off wheat ever since and I have no troubles.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm allergic to a lot of commercial meds so natural remedies are usually my way of life.

I have never tried either one but slippery elm powder and marshmallow root are well documented homeopathic remedies for acid reflux.  I've used marshmallow root to make tea for upset stomachs and it works well.  Google it as I'm sure there are plenty if places that sell it on line as well as the research to use it.

When buying herbal supplements don't cheap out.  Look to see that there are no weird "filler" ingredients, like sugars and such and how many pills you have to take to get the recommended dosage.  A bottle of 60 may be the same price as a bottle in a different brand of 30 but you often will see in the cheaper products, you are popping 3 pills 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Aug 28, 2013)

While your on Omeprazole you can take the sublingual under the tongue B12 as it absorbs better. As it bypasses the digestive tract. Everyone has a hard time absorbing B12 it just doesnt digest well. I would order some good stuff from like Vitacost make sure its the sublingual type and get the methylB12 version as its a higher quality form of B12. CyanoB12 like they sell in department stores is the cheap suff. But even the MethylB12 is pretty low cost.

http://www.vitacost.com/vitacost-methyl-b-12-sublingual

While your ordering sublingual methylb12 might as well get the advanced good quality Folic Acid as B12 and folate work together synergistically to keep your methylation pathways working good.

http://www.vitacost.com/vitacost-bi...ng-quatrefolic-800-mcg-60-vegetarian-capsules


----------

